# دور المسيحي في المجتمع



## happy angel (18 يناير 2009)

*
الإنسان المسيحي له دوره في المجتمع . فالرب لم يقل لنا . أنتم نور الكنيسة بل قال " أنتم نور العالم " + مت14:5+ , ولم يقل لنا أنتم ملح المسيحيين , بل قال " أنتم ملح الأرض " + مت5:5+ ...

والرسول بولس يقول " نسعي كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا " + 2كو 20:5+ بل أن الرب قال لنا 

" فليضئ نوركم إذاً قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات " +مت16:5+المسيحي إذاً :-

نور ....... ملح ....... سفير1- نور :

بمعني أنة يضئ للجالسين في الظلمة فالنور الذي في أعماقة يهزم الشر والخطيئة في المجتمع . إذاً فهو ذو دور مزدوج : القدرة علي هزيمة الظلام والدنس , ونشر القداسة والنور . الإنسان المؤمن إنجيل متحرك ورسالة معروفة ومقروءة من جميع الناس " أنتم رسالتنا مكتوبة في قلوبنا معروفة معروفة ومقروءة من جميع الناس " + 2كو2:3+ .

2- ملح :

بمعني أنة أبيض نقي وقادر أن يذوب في العالم دون أن يضيع .. فالملح يذوب في الطعام ويختفي ولكنة أبداً لا يضيع ... وكما أن الملح يحفظ الطعام من الفساد , كذلك المؤمن يحفظ المجتمع من الفساد بقدوتة الطيبة ... أما إذا فسد الملح , أي إذا إنحرف المؤمن فبماذا يملح , سيداس من الناس فعلاً " أنتم ملح الأرض ولكن إن فسد الملح فبماذا يملح لا يصلح بعد لشئ إلا أن يطرح خارجاً ويداس من الناس " + مت 13:5+ .

3- سفير:

فكما أن السفير جنسيتة غريبة ولغتة غريبة ووطنة وطن أخر وهوز محب لوطنة الأرضي هناك وطنة السماوي , وجنسيتة السمائية ولغتة تكون لغة السمائيين " نسعي كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا " + 2كو 20:5+ .. إن جسده في العالم ولكن قلبة في السماء .. يحيا في العالم دون أن يحيا العالم فيه " صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم " + غل 14:6+ يقدم صورة المسيح وسلوكياتة ويكون خير سفير له أثناء حياتة اليومية علي الأرض وكما يعبر السفير تعبيراً جلياً عن بلده مقدماً صورة حسنة وسلوكيات مثالية هكذا تلميذ السيد المسيح يجب أن يقدم للعالم معاملات كلها خير وحب وسلام . معبراً عن صورة سيده " بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم إن كان لكم حب بعضاً لبعض " + يو 35:13+ *​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

happy angel

تأملات رائعة يا هابي

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

تأملات رااااائعه يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على التأملات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> happy angel
> 
> تأملات رائعة يا هابي
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> تأملات رااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على التأملات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Evana (8 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو كتير على موضوعك الشيق ,,


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير


سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه سلوك المسيحى فى المجتمع الرب يباركك شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *
> الإنسان المسيحي له دوره في المجتمع . فالرب لم يقل لنا . أنتم نور الكنيسة بل قال " أنتم نور العالم " + مت14:5+ , ولم يقل لنا أنتم ملح المسيحيين , بل قال " أنتم ملح الأرض " + مت5:5+ ...
> 
> والرسول بولس يقول " نسعي كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا " + 2كو 20:5+ بل أن الرب قال لنا
> ...


 موضوع فى منتهى الروعه سلوك المسيحى فى المجتمع الرب يباركك شكرا​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (9 سبتمبر 2009)

_*موضوع ممتاز جدا ومفيد *_
_*شكرا على هذة التاملات الرائعة*_
*الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

Evana قال:


> يسلمو كتير على موضوعك الشيق ,,


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه سلوك المسيحى فى المجتمع الرب يباركك شكرا​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> _*موضوع ممتاز جدا ومفيد *_
> _*شكرا على هذة التاملات الرائعة*_
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## beash (20 مايو 2010)

رائع 
ربنا يعطيك نعمة فوق نعمة


----------



## happy angel (5 أكتوبر 2010)

beash قال:


> رائع
> ربنا يعطيك نعمة فوق نعمة


----------

